# THE RUNWAY > Adventure Travel Forum >  Travel in Pakistan

## SimonaHalep

Does anyone know the best travel Packages in Northern areas?

----------


## lopezmason

> Does anyone know the best travel Packages in Northern areas?


I am very sorry if my comments disappoint you because I have never been to pakistan. But as far as I know, there seems to be war here. Not very suitable for travel.

----------

